# "Happy" the hedgehog....needs pants



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

NO CELL PHONES commercial, playing at your local theaters:


----------



## Benus95 (Sep 28, 2008)

It sais that the video is not available on my computer


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I just clicked on the link and it was working fine.
Hmmmmm????.......


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hahah thats so funny and cute :lol: good to see hedgehogs more and more these days


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

"did you see the pants?"

"I saw the pants."


hahahaha i love it


----------

